# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Камера Sony DSR HC22E и фотоапарат Sony DSC-S500

## kiddy65

*Продам цифровую видеокамеру Sony DCR-HC22E формат MiniDV
и фотоапарат Sony DSC-S500*

Вложение 13382399Вложение 13382400Вложение 13382401Вложение 13382402Вложение 13382403

Камера Sony DSR HC22E и фотоапарат Sony DSC-S500
и бонус к ним сумка для камеры, зарядка UFO (для разного типа батарей).

*За все 600 грн*

*За доп инф по тел. 067 483 4330, 093 445 0130*

----------

